# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  What does it mean to be a Delegate At-Large?

## WashingtonGrove

My brother has been selected as a Delegate At-Large for our home state. We have the general idea for what the job is, but could anybody go in even more detail about it?

Does this mean he will have the opportunity to vote in Tampa this Summer?

----------


## tsai3904

The term delegate is vague and can refer to many things.

You need to give more detail.  What state are you in?  Did the campaign select him as a delegate at-large or was he elected at a GOP convention?

----------


## WashingtonGrove

He was sent a package in the mail with a bunch of letters regarding his selection. The letters are from the National Republican Senatorial Committee. We are for the state of Maryland.

"Today, Im calling on you to serve our party as a DELEGATE AT-LARGE to help us in the vital task of drawing up the Republican Senatorial Platform which will be used to defeat Barack Obama."

----------


## agaiziunas

A "delegate at large" is the same as a regular delegate.

The "at large" refers to the fact it's not a specific congressional district but for the whole state.

Usually delegates are assigned in all sorts of ways: 3 delegates per congressional district, some states have "at large" delegates because they went "red" in the last general election, there are some "at large" delegates per state in some states....

Congrats to your brother!!! Another Ron Paul delegate for the RNC??

----------


## tsai3904

> He was sent a package in the mail with a bunch of letters regarding his selection. The letters are from the National Republican Senatorial Committee. We are for the state of Maryland.
> 
> "Today, Im calling on you to serve our party as a DELEGATE AT-LARGE to help us in the vital task of drawing up the Republican Senatorial Platform which will be used to defeat Barack Obama."


In regards to the Presidential election in Maryland, there are two types of delegates:  Congressional District delegates and At-Large delegates.

The CD delegates have already been chosen by the campaign and the At-Large delegates are chosen at the State Convention on April 28.  This means that what your brother received has nothing to do with the Presidential election.

----------


## WashingtonGrove

Woohoo! He most definitely will vote Ron Paul. Thank you!

----------


## olehounddog

Did a survey come with it? And a donation request?  I got 1 from republican Platform Planning Committee. "Today, Im calling on you to serve our Party as DELEGATE-AT LARGE to help us in the vital task of drawing up our Republican Senatorial Platform.........". I don't think it has anything to do with convention delegates. It is a survey send it in.

Forgive me I didn't read your post close enough.

----------


## MozoVote

YA RLY. I wonder just how many people have been invited to become "delegates at large". Sounds like a National search, doesn't it?

----------


## WashingtonGrove

> In regards to the Presidential election in Maryland, there are two types of delegates:  Congressional District delegates and At-Large delegates.
> 
> The CD delegates have already been chosen by the campaign and the At-Large delegates are chosen at the State Convention on April 28.  This means that what your brother received has nothing to do with the Presidential election.


So then what is his role as of now? Have their been a certain number of Delegate At-Large nominees alerted about this, and then on the 28th they will be selected for the RNC?

----------


## 1836

> Did a survey come with it? And a donation request?  I got 1 from republican Platform Planning Committee. "Today, Im calling on you to serve our Party as DELEGATE-AT LARGE to help us in the vital task of drawing up our Republican Senatorial Platform.........". I don't think it has anything to do with convention delegates. It is a survey send it in.
> 
> Forgive me I didn't read your post close enough.


Sadly, I think this is probably the case.

I've also gotten many, many RNC mailers saying that I'm "representing the X congressional district" and that I'm an official blah blah blah. If it comes with a donation request, it's not anything significant.

If it comes with a letter URGING YOU TO HELP US DEFEAT BARACK OBAMA then sadly, it's probably just that. Sorry.

----------


## WashingtonGrove

Oh, alright. So I guess it really doesn't have much importance after-all. At least he can take that stress off himself. Nonetheless, Lets hope we do get as many delegates as possible!

----------


## 1836

> "Today, Im calling on you to serve our party as a DELEGATE AT-LARGE to help us in the vital task of drawing up the Republican Senatorial Platform which will be used to defeat Barack Obama."


After reading this again, I realized exactly what this is: a survey. In this case, it is the SRCC, the Senate Republican Campaign Committee. The packet would also include a survey with several loaded questions and a donation request.

That's just not how delegates for anything are selected anyway.

----------


## 1836

> Oh, alright. So I guess it really doesn't have much importance after-all. At least he can take that stress off himself. Nonetheless, Lets hope we do get as many delegates as possible!


Strongly encourage him, as I will encourage you, to go to your precinct and/or county conventions in order to work your way to the state convention and help fellow Ron Paul supporters win the _real_ delegate slots that are up for vote at the state conventions.

----------


## MozoVote

It really does sicken me how many of these scaremongering "surveys" the various Republican committees send out, trying to spook or fool old people into sending money.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> In regards to the Presidential election in Maryland, there are two types of delegates:  Congressional District delegates and At-Large delegates.
> 
> The CD delegates have already been chosen by the campaign and the At-Large delegates are chosen at the State Convention on April 28.  This means that what your brother received has nothing to do with the Presidential election.


//

----------


## LLPH13

I also got one, I checked out the website and I called and it asked if you know your party's extension enter it otherwise leave a message in our general mailbox
It also asks for a contribution along with survey filled out.not sure what to think,there is definitely some missing link if legit

----------


## LLPH13

Also it said to mail within 7 days but no date anywhere on it

----------

